# Sour soup....  2



## Rampagingllamas

Can anyone add suggestions to preventing soup from souring/bubbling/fizzing overnight?

I found an old thread but it suggested mostly due to potatoes but I am not using any :/

This has happened to me 3 times now in a giant soup pot  tastes great immediately then sours and fizzles over night. I'm an exhausted single mom of a little one so I often fall asleep waiting for it to cool. 

THIS never happened before but now has happened every time (3) lately  I am using cheaper chicken and frozen vegetables  I'm on a super tight budget and also trying to prepare ahead to freeze for quick meals. Also Cooking every day with a 1 yo is exhausting. I just want to cry it's money and so much work down the drain I cannot afford.


I'm guessing I'm not doing something right... I don't follow a particular recipe just kind of have always winged it until I got the broth just right 
I Sautee mirepoix add beef/chk broth. Add chicken and water to cover bring to boil and i until chicken is ready to shred (breast) or fall/pull off bone easily. It's been boiling for a while so I lower heat to medium 
Return chicken add frozen veggies: peas, corn, broccoli I also never used to use broccoli but my daughter loves broccoli... Would this cause anything?
 At this point it is still hot/scalding so I lower the heat to low for another 30 min +

Please help... It's such a waste  of money time effort and food


----------



## larry_stewart

Welcome to the forum.  
Just out of curiosity, after its done cooking, how long until you put it in the fridge / freezer ? 
I've had certain soups that seam to turn on me quicker than others.


----------



## GotGarlic

Hi and welcome to Discuss Cooking [emoji2]

Do you cool and refrigerate the soup the same night you make it? Leaving it out overnight at room temperature runs the risk of bacteria growing in it which could cause it to fizz and become sour. 

You can cool it more quickly by putting it into smaller containers and then putting those in a sink filled with ice water. It needs to be below 70 degrees F before you refrigerate it.

Also, you don't need to boil the soup. Bring it to a boil, reduce the heat to low and let it simmer for an hour or till the chicken is ready to shred. Shred it and return it to the soup. Now you can turn it off and let it cool, using the method I mentioned above. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Mad Cook

Rampagingllamas said:


> Can anyone add suggestions to preventing soup from souring/bubbling/fizzing overnight?
> 
> I found an old thread but it suggested mostly due to potatoes but I am not using any :/
> 
> This has happened to me 3 times now in a giant soup pot  tastes great immediately then sours and fizzles over night. I'm an exhausted single mom of a little one so I often fall asleep waiting for it to cool.
> 
> THIS never happened before but now has happened every time (3) lately  I am using cheaper chicken and frozen vegetables  I'm on a super tight budget and also trying to prepare ahead to freeze for quick meals. Also Cooking every day with a 1 yo is exhausting. I just want to cry it's money and so much work down the drain I cannot afford.
> 
> 
> I'm guessing I'm not doing something right... I don't follow a particular recipe just kind of have always winged it until I got the broth just right
> I Sautee mirepoix add beef/chk broth. Add chicken and water to cover bring to boil and i until chicken is ready to shred (breast) or fall/pull off bone easily. It's been boiling for a while so I lower heat to medium
> Return chicken add frozen veggies: peas, corn, broccoli I also never used to use broccoli but my daughter loves broccoli... Would this cause anything?
> At this point it is still hot/scalding so I lower the heat to low for another 30 min +
> 
> Please help... It's such a waste  of money time effort and food &#55357;&#56866;


It's fermenting. You didn't cool it quickly enough and refridgerate it. *It's off - don't eat it!*

In future if making a lot and not eating it at once, follow Get Garlic's advice and divide it into smaller, shallow containers so it will cool quicker. Put it in a cool place until it's cold enough to go in the 'fridge. Do NOT leave it standing in a hot kitchen.

Basic food hygiene!


----------



## Kayelle

Yet another good trick to cool it quickly, is to freeze a big bottle of water (or several small ones) and drop it into the pot of soup.
Never leave it out past cooling.


----------



## jennyema

If its sour and fizzing its contaminated with bacteria so DONT EAT IT

Always cool it down quickly and get it into the fridge.

Also, I'd suggest not boiling your chicken.  It makes it tough and rubbery.  Cook it at the barest simmer just until done.  Then cut it up and add the frozen veggies and cook only for a few minutes more.  Cooking for 30+ minutes will overcook both the chicken and veggies.

This will make the whole process a lot faster for you!


----------

